# Looky Here



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

0027 3750 0022 3429


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

UH OH........Don't like the looks of this one:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Hahahahaha... seems pretty obvious. Can't wait for the boom... :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Shaggy is gettin all crazy again!!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

USS Alabama huh? Hidden meaning there?


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

This one could be UGLY.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> USS Alabama huh? Hidden meaning there?


:tpd: I thought that same thing. :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> USS Alabama huh? Hidden meaning there?


nervous?????? :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I know where this1is going.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Shaggy is gettin all crazy again!!!


Getting?????

at least it has a US DC#...we wont have to wai5t weeks.....:bn

Shawn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> Getting?????
> 
> at least it has a US DC#...we wont have to wai5t weeks.....:bn
> 
> Shawn


canadian DC#.......


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer.....




so are you saying we will be waiting a bit???





I am glad you know me mike and know I am joking.......







Shawn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I know where its going....ya bastage:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like someone's in for a hurting!! :tu :tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Fire in the hole!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the damage.
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

oo


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i hear tomorrow is the day.......:hn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Only in Missisaga by the number.....you guys say I'm slow:r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> USS Alabama huh? Hidden meaning there?


Yah, think? :ss :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Oooooooooooooh I know this one!!!!! Ooooh it's gonna be fun!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

still waiting..........................man you guys bomb in slow motion


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Only in Missisaga by the number.....you guys say I'm slow:r


Is Missiaga in Canada...?

Hey guys....I had like 3 birthdays since this thing was sent:r:r

J/K...cant wait to see who gets nailed!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

trust me boys.....is worth the wait:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

And Christmas is coming; auhhh heck, we'll wait.....better be good too:r


----------

